# IBS and soooo glad to be rid of it!!



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good evening / morning /afternoon - where ever you are!I have just joined this forum as I have suffered for hundreds of years with IBS. My wife is interested in nutrition and so we went down the routes of 'is it wheat, is it dairy etc etc' I'm sure you've all been there....Well about 6 months ago I met a lady who was promoting a brand of health products and I just thought 'oh yeah ok' and left it at that. Well, I was meeting this person regularly at meetings and eventually got talking to her. As my wife is so interested in nutrition I decided to get us all to meet up. After an hour chatting, we realised it was quite possible that we had found something that would really work and so we tried the products.In less than a month I was feeling sooooo much better and the IBS was pretty much gone. I had a whole new energy level - so much so that I was surprised when I went on a day trip all over the south of England on photo jobs and actually wasn't falling asleep at the wheel on the way home!I do have a positive story here and it's not a made up one. I can be of help if you wish - just email me...I would love to be able to help - even if it's only a 'chat' by email to maybe give encouragement....Bye for nowMike


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

why not just put the name of this product on here?


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Love to hear more of your story. Maybe giving us all some more info would help even one of us.Would these happen to be Neway Products?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi mike and welcome


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good evening Brett and PoppYes they are Neways products and I can't recommend them highly enough! My energy levels are so much better than ever before....I am 55 and play in a couple of bands at weekends. When I come home I take a slug of our nutritional supplements to replace the minerals and vitamins sweated out. I can get up next day - no adverse effects at all. Not even if I've had a couple of beers!I started by doing a colon cleanse....bear with me here! It's a 'tea'bag 2-3 times a day depending on the severity of the reaction you get, and you will get one! So stay in the vicinity of the loo for a while and it will ease off. The idea is to remove the mucoid plaque we all have to a greater or lesser degree...Elvis had something like 40lbs in his gut....I believe I'm right in saying!! I also take a gut conditioner that makes the whole system work easier......there are others - but as we are distributors we need to know how they work....so they may not be relevant to othersI have found these to work for me....I obviously couldn't guarantee they'll work for others, but it could be worth a try....If anyone is interested in trying - I would be pleased to hear from them - maybe on email


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you Joolie







I am new here and just wanting to help folks if at all possible. If I'm doing anything wrong here, no doubt you will let me know....!!!???







Mike


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

what me? c'mon as if!


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup!! As If!!







!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sorry, but this really sounds like you are trying to sell us something. Best do so here in the *Products* forum.Jeff


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi JeffI wondered about the position of my posting. I guess I am trying to sell in the long run, but more importantly I want to get the word about that things can be done to help.I am new to these things so I appreciate your help hereAll the bestMike(I just wondered where the **** I'd gone!!)


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Could you expand on your IBS problems, tests, etc, that you have been through. I certainly hope you were a sufferer and not just saying that in hopes to sell us stuff. Since there isn't a cure to IBS, I feel you might have an alterior motive.


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Believe me, Popp I was a sufferer. I can definitely guarantee that. I'm not a liar, shark, or just a peddlar of supplements.My aim here is to say that there are things out there that can be used. I just happen to have found a set that worked for me. If you want to know more - happy to oblige. I know you may consider it difficult to trust someone 'out on the net' but I work out there in web design and as such I have to have a level of personal credibility that allows me to deal with all sorts of people from company bosses to the man on the shop floor. Check out my website and the portfolio page to see where I come from if you like....?I can quite understand your reservations.OK - my life was governed by piles (haemmoroids...if that's the right spelling!), severe abdominal pain, bloating, the need to be near the bathroom and always the discomfort and feeling of needing to go or not to go to the bathroom. Now I definitely don't claim it was as bad as a lot of the folks out there in this site - you included, probably, and I'm glad it may not have been as bad for me, but to me it was a definite distraction in my life. If you don't consider that my description is a case of IBS, well so be it. I know now though that life is far more comfortable and easier to manage....I'm not actually trying to sell you anything - someone asked me what I used, so I told you all.....and got moved to the Products part of the site. Ok I guess that's the name of the game, but it also means that not so many people will bother to look at this post now and know there can be relief, I guess....so be it. Mike


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Obviously the symptoms of IBS are easy to list. Were you diagnosed from a GI doctor, had stool tests, ultrasounds, etc. How did you discover it wasn't wheat causing the problems. Have you tried anti spasmotics? Were you C, D or C&D&A.I just find it hard to believe someone selling such a product comes here and on your first post can SELL us a cure. Even if you had been a member here for years and then discovered a cure, at least we would have known that you had suffered. Why didn't you find us long ago if you were an IBS sufferer?


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm not sure you're going to believe anything I say here Popp. You have obviously suffered a long time with this, sorry about that. I did suffer for a long period - most likely not as bad as you. I don't know. Answers to your questions. GI doctor - no idea what a GI doctor is, but my family doctor diagnosed me ages ago. NO, NO, cut out of diet with no result, NO and I have no idea what the last C, D etc means. Now if all that means I didn't have IBS, well so be it. If you read the first post it doesn't mention anything about products, just the fact that I had got over my family doctor's diagnosis. From the stuff I read I had no reason to think that my symptoms were anything other than IBS.Someone then asked what I had used, and you were one of them - so I replied..... Maybe I'll just keep quiet from now on.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

You had IBS and don't know what a GI (Gastro Intestinal) doctor is. And C & D would be IBS Constipated or IBS Diarrhea and IBS C&D would describe those of us that alter from constipation to diarrhea.Now back to your product.What exactly does it do?What does it cure?Arthiritis, IBS, piles, cancer?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Mike are you prepared to post on these forums for 2 years before being able to convince anyone to try your product????? We will see over time if you were a genuine IBSer or not.You can almost tell by my adopted nome de plume that I have been thru the mill here for that amount of time, but its worth it if you can help only one person. Good Luck (you will need it)


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Popp:You had IBS and don't know what a GI (Gastro Intestinal) doctor is. And C & D would be IBS Constipated or IBS Diarrhea and IBS C&D would describe those of us that alter from constipation to diarrhea.Just so people know, if Mike is like me, from the UK, we have one doctor. They may refer us to the hospital, but we will only know them as the person we see there. Also they do not specify between C, D or A. They literally tell you you have IBS and eat lots of fibre. They are not as advanced here as you are over the pond. I never knew there were different types of IBS till i came on here and i've suffered for 14 years.Hope this helpsLisa


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Lisa, thank goodness!! I thought I was going mad here - I wasn't sure what the h***l I was supposed to say there. As you said just told what I had and the fibre bit!!Absolutely b all else and get on with it.....Snakoil is right - I just happen to have had that luck and belief and was only trying to be helpful.Obviously I would like to help people, but if they can find a Neways practitioner near them and ask for help I'd be glad to pass on the products I used to help me. I stress that they helped me......whether they will help others....I have no idea. But from this I hope that people will see that I'm not trying to push myself with a sales opportunity here. Bl**dy bad business some might say....!!!!







A positive attitude is a great help as well.







Snakeoil - I'll post here as long as it takes if necessary, but I'd be repeating myself over and over, I guess....I hope you have found some relief for your situation. Not being here long (obvious by the response I got!) I don't know your situation. I'll have to do some homework!Bye for nowMike


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Mike , I am a member of Neways just for their bathroom products because they do not contain propylene Glycol or sodium laurel (laureth) sulphate.Chemicals that nobody should bathe in or put in their mouths.We also use Roil metal conditioner for the cars at every service, but because IBS relief is my passion I couldnt be a Neways distributor.I along with other members tried Revenol which only made the condition worse for all of us. This was 3 years ago so maybe you have something now that does help.It was unfortunate that they used a lactose base for many of their pills, & I hope they have altered that.I have never been good at maths, & having 300 or so Neways products to contend with at all different prices was too much for my tiny brain.Now its just the one product for me that sells itself!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

why don't you just tell everyone on here in a post what products helped you?if you really want to help people, make a list of the products... post a reply.. and say what you think each product did for you.instead of having to have people email you, type out a list for the world to see.thenwe can see truly if you're wanting to help people, or make money.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Or you can send us all free 30 day supplies of this wonderful cure, If it works you will get return business.


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry about the delayed reply...been a busy dayWhat did I do??I first did a Colon cleanse - no, not that one....It's a Puri tea 'tea' bag - 2-3 per day for a week. It has a powerful effect and you need to be able to be near a loo for the first day or two. It works differently on all people. You may not have severe results, or you may. The reason: To clear out the 'Mucoid Plaque' we all have in our guts. Elvis was apparently carrying something like 40lbs of this when he died... The mucoid plaque prevents the body from using the nutrition effectively - so the body doesn't work properly....that's basically what that's about. No-one likes to think they have parasites....well we all do. The Para-free program is natural and works well I also take the Feelin' Good gut 'conditioner' every day and the whole of my system is so much more 'at ease' and working well. Water: drink 8 glasses of good water per day (bottled or properly filtered). Not plastic bottles - that's a whole other story!! Get used to it - it works!! Proper nutritional supplements. We use Maximol Solutions, New Vera and Authentic Hawaiian Noni that provide the full range of very available nutrients..New Vera is a very calming product for the whole digestive system and may also help with mucoid plaque and Noni is a good boost to the immune system.This is what I have done and I can only say that it worked for me....if it helps anyone out there - I'd be very happy about that........Mike


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Popp - going back to your last post on here if I dare......piles were a real s o b. They took a while to go and I didn't think they would, but I'm pretty free now....occasional irritation, especially if I get hot out on the drum kit. But it's getting better all the time....If you want some Testimonials - go to my website link Here and check out one or two of the PDFs. If you have a fast connection there are a couple of interesting items you might like to listen to....


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

So what does your stuff rid us of? Is it only for IBS, arthiritis, what?What are the prices for the products, amounts needed?For being a saleman, you are very hard to get the sales pitch and price out of.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Popp, Mike cant be too pushy or he will end up as Snakeoil No 2, & I wouldnt like that!Also he would be accused by Cathy & Kath of using the same old sales pitch that we networkers are known for. So really we cant win! The problem is how to be convincing without making health claims.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

If his products do as they say, I'd like to see documentation of studies that prove their effectiveness.


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Revision at the endGood morning all...start of the working day here in UK and I see I'm supposed to be a pushy sales person.Tough - I'm not a pushy sales person, altho' I guess I should be(!) - I am really trying to give a little info about something that has helped me. If you want to check out some testimonials go to my web site as I suggested before and check a few articles and recordings for yourselves....don't take my word for it... HereMy aim is really to get the word out there that there is quite possibly something you can do that may not require traditional drugs and medications. People that I have helped in a small way for, for instance, psoriasis and ezcema with shampoo are beginning to understand that there are so many toxins in our traditional products and they don't have to suffer with itching and discomfort etc....These toxins - as mentioned by Snakeoil - are also a critical factor in IBS and other conditions. Get rid of them and the body has a better chance to repair itself because it's not having to deal with the toxins we are all so used to putting on ourselves as a daily thing....I also believe strongly that the way to a healthy life is to get your nutrition right. I could go on about this and how the food we eat is no longer nutritious enough....I'll spare you some of that, but it's something we all need to realise....and learn more about. It was said years ago by Nobel Prize Nominee, Doctor Bernard Jensen, DC, ND, Ph.D.that "In the 50 years Iâ€™ve spent helping people to overcome illness, disability and disease, it has become crystal clear that poor bowel management lies at the root of most peopleâ€™s health problems."Another 2 quotes: Can't remember who"The cause of most conditions of ill health is autointoxication and that 95% of their troubles start in the colon.""All organs, glands, nervous system, Immune system even our cells are totally dependent upon a good functioning digestive system."If we are not getting the right nutrition then our health is severely compromised, especially if the food isnâ€™t being digested properly.Effects of Mucoid Plaque:Limits Nutrient Absorption in the bowelsDamage of the Intestine WallsImmune System is working to keep bowels clean â€" cannot support other parts of bodyPrevents weight loss â€" body cannot handle additional toxinsAuto Toxaemia â€" The high levels of toxins in the intestines leads to a Self Intoxicating systemPossible resulting conditions:ConstipationAppendicitisDiverticulitis / DiverticulosisHaemorrhoidsBenign TumoursIBS (including Spastic Colon) Ulcerative ColitisCrohn's diseaseDiabetesSo, as I have had a good experience with the products mentioned last night, I wanted to share that with you. The nature of my Neways business is sharing of information and of course, selling product. I opened my mind to the possibilities and it has helped me. So I urge you to do the same and look around - maybe where you least expect it - find another Neways person if you don't want to let me help (they are everywhere - you got one...no two right here on this forum!)....talk it over.....it could help you. If you don't like or agree with what I'm saying, either forget me or I could arrange 3 way phone calls to discuss any of this with any of you.....Again, I say this has helped me whether it helps you would depend on your belief and willingness to try. I cannot guarantee it tho' as I know a lot of you folks have obviously suffered a long time with a very debilitating condition.The program is NOT without some discomfort to a greater or lesser degree and you need the determination to go thro' with it. You will need at least three months before you may see a benefit.....may be quicker, may be longer....I know not which that will be. You need to change your dietary habits as a matter of priority.....How do you summarise dietary change? There are pages written on it. No two people are the same and one should always listen to the body. If you react to a particular food stop eating it. Eat foods fresh and seasonal ~ local to your area. Drink plenty (at least 2 litres a day) of good quality water (definitely avoid fluoridated water). This will help you to clear toxins from the body. Vegetable juices will help to alkalise the body. Use only unrefined Sea Salt (Celtic is one variety). Use Stevia extract in place of sugar if necessary. Things to avoid would be prepacked foods, microwaved food, Sodas, coffee and tea, Mono Sodium Glutamate (hydrolized protein powder), Aspartame (an ingredient in chewing gum!), Saccharin, canned foods, refined foods. Refined sugars block our absorption of nutrients. Go back to a basic old fashioned diet with good simple home cooking taking into account the ingredients which you know upset you. Plenty of fresh vegetables both cooked and raw and less meat. We tend to eat a much higher proportion of acid forming foods to alkalising foods. This needs to be reversed. You need Chromium and Vanadium (trace elements). These are both found in the unrefined sea salt (usually browny in colour and very slightly damp). They are also present in Maximol Solutions. That's not a sales pitch - just a fact of life now.If that is of some help to anyone - I'm pleased to know it. Have a good dayMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike,What Toxins are critical in IBS?"These toxins - as mentioned by Snakeoil - are also a critical factor in IBS and other conditions."Have you read this?The Other Brain Also Deals With Many Woeshttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/71210261/m/369100861


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Eric 'The other brain etc' is a very good article, & I have saved it for the future. Mike, with reference to excess mucus this is an article I received possibly 2 years ago. Incidently mucus was never a problem or even noticable with my IBS.







David,I've studied alternative medicine for 4+ years now, and since starting to deal with IBS in early 2000, have sunk a small fortune into trying practically every kind of herbal product and alternative therapy known to Man. In the couple days of using mangosteen juice 1 ounce three times a day i've already started to notice changes. The most overt seems to be a burst of energy, that has gradually become more sustained. The first time I drank mangosteen juice, I noticed it almost immediately made my gut feel more 'relaxed' and less irritated. Today I had several BM's (unusual for me) and feel very pleasantly 'empty' Normally (my LGS/IBS seems to revolve around bloating and a feeling of incomplete evacuation. What say you?). In addition to mangosteen juice I have been using products by Dr. Sebi (you probably have not heard of this man, he is however a famous herbal healer - drsebi.com - his herbal treatments are based on the concept of getting mucous out of the body... did you know IBS has also been called 'mucous colitis'?). Thru the use of his products I have achieved a small measure of results; combining his herbals with mangosteen seems to produce a synergistic effect of making the extricating of the mucous from my body/intestinal tract that much more expedient. The mangosteen seems to be making me very regular and have more 'normal' movements whilst the Sebi products dig more and more excess mucous out of me- today alone I made noticeable progress. One belief is that the overproduction of mucous by the body is a result of over-acidification of the tissues and digestive tract, so the body tries to deal with a bad situation the best it can. No doubt the juice would be excellent by itself, but i'm hoping that using both will be an effective solution!Regarding the energy boost, I've never used anything like this before that produces such a noticeable spike in energy. This may sound a bit corny, but the effect seems almost 'magical'. Such overt effects must produce extra longevity, correct? Anyway, thanks for turning me on to Mangosteen Juice and I look forward to the days ahead with much anticipation and hope!Many Thanks.


----------



## 15673 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Ericsorry bit of a while since I've been here...in answer to your question re toxins...are you happy to put ANY toxins into / onto your system? The fact is that any toxins will have an effect on the way your body will perform. We are bombarded daily with toxins of various types and strengths etc. The food we eat is sprayed with fungicides, pesticides etc...I know - I come originally from a farming background. Foods are transported miles from their point of origination to the consumer. Often in 'gas atmospheres' to ensure 'freshness' at delivery. The truth is that most of the essential vitamins and minerals that the food is supposed to have are negligible when we eat them. It's no wonder that our diet is deficient in the things that are meant to keep bodies functioning properly and preventing illness of any sort. I go back to my earlier point that I made in some quotes in an earlier post.We are overfed but undernourished to a degree never known before. I found that a really sobering thought when I first heard it....The fact that we use commercial products on our bodies, hair and in our mouths with toothpaste is by and large introducing a wide range of toxins into our systems that really should NOT be there (as referred to by snakeoil earlier). We all believe that any product on sale is naturally passed by government bodies as safe. Nothing could be further from the truth. Maybe you'd like a look at this 19 KB PDF about How Poisonous is your Bathroom All these toxins and lack of fully nutritious food make an environment where our well being can become compromised.Consider the power of the food providers / supermarkets and personal care industry and the fact that these products are allowed out there for everyone to use. One small but important pointer is the warning on a toothpaste product wrapper - interestingly it's not put on packets in the UK!! - "if more than a pea size amount is swallowed - contact your poison control centre immediately".... Good that isn't it....?? The wording may not be totally accurate, but maybe a red packet beginning with C will spring to mind............Years ago I lived on my own. I ate anything and I could eat anything. Unlike now! I drank a fair bit and basically lived a pretty hectic batchelor life. All the time I was having problems to some degree with my bowel routines but was not sufficiently educated to know that my lifestyle was the cause of my increasing problems. I got married the first time and this proved to be a pretty bad move over a 15 year period. My problem was always there. During all this time I was diagnosed with IBS and no method of control or cure was really suggested to me, apart from eat the fibre and balanced diet. But no one, until recently, even mentioned balancing the mineral / vitamin and body PH to help the body to repair itself. I have heard it said that nutrition is not a topic that is really high on the GPs list of issues.....It was only on learning how the balanced body can repair itself that I began to have any real relief from my IBS after putting myself into a program of supplements and colon cleansing.It would appear that IBS and other stresses have led to another thing that came to me as a bit of a shock just this week.Text from an email to some friends........ _We have just been to the talk about nutrition and osteoporosis.....We went to this talk as part of our continuing education and general info to be able to pass on and hopefully help others. Our speakers came down to talk and also to do bone scans for anyone who wanted one.Well for the sake of education and wanting to know, we had ours done. My wife was really worried because she has had HRT (she stopped it as it was making her ill), she is on tablets for blood pressure, we had had a load of stress with children in the family etc etc (just a couple of things that can contribute to Osteo) and so she was getting really worried.Turns out that she is â€˜well above the lineâ€™ so to speak....!! *It's me that is way down!!*A couple of things alone would apparently have contributed to my condition - the IBS for years, again stress with children in family may well have had an effect!!There may well be others, but I don't drink now and never smoked. I used to be more active in my work than I am now, but that's easily put right!Itâ€™s quite probable (I hope!) that Iâ€™m on the way up as we are now using the proper supplements, not using toxic care products, excercise (more needed!) etc, and the IBS went immediately on starting those and I'm not so stressed any more etc....!! Funny old life innit!!?? And I thought I was ok!!!It's now prevalent in young girls, (and boys) with bad eating habits and lots of fizzy drinks, younger women and men. No longer just the treat for older women!!A few lifestyle things that can increase risk:SmokingExcessive alcoholLow intake of dietary calciumConstant dietingHigh protein dietsExcessive use of fizzy drinkslack of weight bearing excerciseWho is at risk?Post menopausal womenFamily history of osteoporosisSteroid medicationEarly hysterectomyAnorexiaAlcoholismCertain diseases also cause excess bone loss - cancer, kidney problems, thyroid disorders, high blood pressure, and coeliac malabsorption syndromes (IBS, Crohns...etc)Younger children, teenagers and young men, increasingly more prevalent these days due to poor diet, lack of excercise, too many sweets and fizzy drinks.Couple of symptoms - constant tiredness, aches and pains for no particular reason, fibromyalgia, so many more that I was amazed at the number! A lot of things have tended to fall into place now about the way I have been over the years....scary or what!!Prevention is better than cure - 20 minutes walking per day is an excellent way to increase bone mass. Supplements are vital these days as nearly all our food is low in the vital nutrients - especially minerals....Interesting fact: Our speaker was in a health club testing all the body builders. Two were arm wrestling.....one of the guys' arm bone snapped and the bone became visible.....why...? Too much protein in their diet - ie red meat to build muscle etc.... and no supplementation. All the body builders had low bone density........and they weren't very happy people...Can't say I'm too happy about having it, but I AM happy to know about it in the early stages. I can at least do someting about it and am going to have the test again in 6 months. Now that my IBS has gone and I'm in a much less stressful environment, it should still be well on the way up.I just thought that I would mention my situation in case it was a help to any of you folks out there_Bye for nowMike


----------

